# Fedor vs. Liddell?



## TOTALCHOKEslam (Jan 23, 2007)

I dont know about the rest of you, but this is the fight i really would love to see. im sure Chuck wouldnt fight pride, and i doubt fedor would leave and fight in the cage... but i would love to see it in any venue. as scary as chuck is, i think fedor would win the fight.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

TOTALCHOKEslam said:


> I dont know about the rest of you, but this is the fight i really would love to see. im sure Chuck wouldnt fight pride, and i doubt fedor would leave and fight in the cage... but i would love to see it in any venue. as scary as chuck is, i think fedor would win the fight.


this would be bad a matchup for chuck well anybody really but if they fought it would end by the first round,win for fedor


----------



## bigevil368 (Dec 4, 2006)

Chuck would not last more than mmmmmmmm maybe 60 secs. Fedor is a HW and that damn good.

They will never fight b/c of too many reasons to list.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Chuck would have the obvious puncher's chance. Fedor's chin is rock solid, but Chuck hits really hard and I wouldn't put it past him. Besides that, Chuck would get schooled. Fedor is just too... ... well, everything. Plus he's bigger, and always holds all the intangibles. Chuck is awesome, but that's way too steep a mountain even for him to climb.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fedor by TKO 3 mins into rd 1


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Chuck has fought in PRIDE and the UFC encouraged him to do it. Fedor is a HW and Chuck power wouldnt' be as,well, as powerful against someone alot bigger. Fedor for the win.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

is this a serious thread?


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> HA! Can you just imagine Chuck throwing one of his looping punches and Fedor dropping like a sack of potatoes? Just imagine the ramifications!


Everything would cease to exist.

Well, maybe not, but that would be freakin' sick.:laugh:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhaahah

this thread should be in a comedy section... 

buddy.. c'mon.. you gota be kiddin me


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> is this a serious thread?


I was wondering this too.

I honestly don't think that there's a single area of the fight game where Chuck can beat Fedor. I don't think his striking is as good, I don't think his power is as good, I don't think his movemnt is as good and I don't think his chin is as good. I know his ground game isn't as good.

CroCop has a much faster, much more powerful kick than Chuck's hands, but Fedor just cut under his high kicks like it was a looping, telegraphed shot from some 400 pound giant. If CroCop couldn't hit him with a solid left leg, how do you expect Chuck to hit him with those looping hooks.

I see this being over at 2 minutes in the first round via TKO.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

this isn't a joke? :laugh: :laugh: 

Fedor wins 1 minute into the first round by way of murder.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Fedor is just too... ... well, everything.


:laugh: So true. It's not even a fight I'd like to see for Chuck's rep. Fedor would just make him look like an amateur.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Fedor worship is getting sickening. If Hunt had any submission skills he would be wearing the belt and Fedor would have a cast on his arm right now. Didn't Fujita, Sakaraba, Kamikaze, Suchi or whoever rock Fedor with a punch? I completely agree that Fedor is better but that fight would not be a walkover. Chuck is a warrior and would give Fedor a good fight. A couple of you mention Chucks "looping" punches. Fedor's punches are very similar. They are looping by design. It is an attempt to move the other guys head in front of the right hand. He throws his overhand right from so far away so that he can generate more power. Chuck could easily fight at HW. I have no doubt that Fedor would try to take Chuck down and would not want to strike with him.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> Fedor worship is getting sickening. If Hunt had any submission skills he would be wearing the belt and Fedor would have a cast on his arm right now. Didn't Fujita, Sakaraba, Kamikaze, Suchi or whoever rock Fedor with a punch? I completely agree that Fedor is better but that fight would not be a walkover. Chuck is a warrior and would give Fedor a good fight. A couple of you mention Chucks "looping" punches. Fedor's punches are very similar. They are looping by design. It is an attempt to move the other guys head in front of the right hand. He throws his overhand right from so far away so that he can generate more power. Chuck could easily fight at HW. I have no doubt that Fedor would try to take Chuck down and would not want to strike with him.



You should hear how Mark Hunt talks about fedor. Here's a summary of his post fight interview

"Wow you really improved your ground game, you almost had him submitted, hwod id that feel, what happened?

I don't think my ground game is much better, I have been working on it. I did not have him close to submitted despite what it looked like

Also notice that Hunt got out of the armbar ONLY because fedor did not step over and break his arm, yes go read fedor interview, he says it. 


The only real question is...what would be worse? Liddell vs Crocop or Liddel vs Fedor. I think CC would probably hurt liddell worse even though Fedor is still the number 1.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Fedor wouldnt have a problem with Chuck. But Fedor wouldnt really have a problem with anyone except Cro Cop maybe. Chuck has as good of a punchers chance as anyone but Cro Cop I think and I think thats the only way you can beat Fedor...a lucky punch


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Fujita the beast rocked Fedor. 

First Fedor would have the size advantage. Fedor would not have too big a problem standing up with Chuck. Fedor isn't the best striker but he is much above average. His judo and ***** is sensational and if he chose to pull that out, (which I don't think he would, I think he would want to strike with Chuck) I don't think there would be too much Chuck could do about it. His 'good' takedown defense wouldn't help him there.


----------



## k doggy dog (Oct 23, 2006)

good post. reped.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Fujita the beast rocked Fedor.
> 
> First Fedor would have the size advantage. Fedor would not have too big a problem standing up with Chuck. Fedor isn't the best striker but he is much above average. His judo and ***** is sensational and if he chose to pull that out, (which I don't think he would, I think he would want to strike with Chuck) I don't think there would be too much Chuck could do about it. His 'good' takedown defense wouldn't help him there.



i doubt fedor would have a stand up fight with chuck, fedor could beat him in the stand up, but he would just take him down and finish him. Fedor stood with cro cop cause he is near impoosible to take down unless he is tired, so he used his punches to set up the takedown and in the process won the stand up fight. he wouldn't need to do that with chuck, since chuck's takedown defense will have a lot of problems with someone as powerful as fedor.

plus, people keep talking about the hunt fight, hunt had 60 pounds or so on fedor and fedor was injured. nowhere near 100% and he almost finished hunt in a minute. hunt is under rated, people act like he can be taken down at will. it took barnett a while to take hunt down and the weight difference wasn't as great, plus he wasn't injured, hunt also beat cro cop and wandy...

let's wait till the rematch with hunt where fedor is 100% to see how fedor does...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

bob said:


> plus, people keep talking about the hunt fight, hunt had 60 pounds or so on fedor and fedor was injured. nowhere near 100% and he almost finished hunt in a minute. hunt is under rated, people act like he can be taken down at will. it took barnett a while to take hunt down and the weight difference wasn't as great, plus he wasn't injured, hunt also beat cro cop and wandy...


Hunt's takedown defense is definitely improving, but he still lacks submission defense. The win over CroCop was so-so. I didn't agree with the decision, but that's just me. It's not like he decimated CroCop.

I do think alot of people aren't giving him his props, but he's still a kickboxer. He needs some work before he can be the complete MMA fighter.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> HA! Can you just imagine Chuck throwing one of his looping punches and Fedor dropping like a sack of potatoes? Just imagine the ramifications!


wow... i guess this is a serious thread... i hope you don't really think that one of those low-skill, over arm punches would do anything to Fedor. Not that he's indistructable, but he wouldn't even get hit by it. To think that Chuck could hang with Fedor... it just saddens me to know people think that...


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

TOTALCHOKEslam said:


> I dont know about the rest of you, but this is the fight i really would love to see. im sure Chuck wouldnt fight pride, and i doubt fedor would leave and fight in the cage... but i would love to see it in any venue. as scary as chuck is, i think fedor would win the fight.


he did fight in pride


----------



## wAND (Jan 16, 2007)

Fedor takes TKO by the 2nd or 3rd round. Fedor is more skilled than chuck. Pride Figherts are more talented than UFC fighers today. But time will see.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> Fedor worship is getting sickening. If Hunt had any submission skills he would be wearing the belt and Fedor would have a cast on his arm right now. Didn't Fujita, Sakaraba, Kamikaze, Suchi or whoever rock Fedor with a punch? I completely agree that Fedor is better but that fight would not be a walkover. Chuck is a warrior and would give Fedor a good fight. A couple of you mention Chucks "looping" punches. Fedor's punches are very similar. They are looping by design. It is an attempt to move the other guys head in front of the right hand. He throws his overhand right from so far away so that he can generate more power. Chuck could easily fight at HW. I have no doubt that Fedor would try to take Chuck down and would not want to strike with him.


it's not worship. worship is an unfounded following. Fedor proves himself each and every time. and yeah, if Hunt was a better fighter, he would have beat Fedor. that's just common sense. that's like saying if Chuck was a better fighter, he would have beaten Rampage... duh...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Wow....I guess I need to be a little more obvious with the sarcasm next time. sheesh.


hey, sometimes you just can't tell...:dunno:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

chuck liddelis a badmatchup for fedor,ive thought this for awhile now, probably the worst matchup for fedor out of anyone, why?

because fedor goes full out on his opponents standing with wide crazy punches,liddel has ko power in both hands and could catch fedor with a counterpunch.liddel has great takedown defence and it would be hard for fedor to take him down.

this fight for fedor is just as dangerous as a fight with mirko, the difference is that fedor has to worry about getting clipped with a ko punch rather than a headkick.

call me crazy but liddel would have a chance against fedor.

i Still think wandy would detroy chuckand fedor would destroy wandy but i think chuck is almost tailor made to bring it to fedor


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope this isn't a serious question. These types of thread let to the demise of SD.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

first off fedor did not own crocop in the standup if anything crocop got the better of him in the standup look at fedor's face after the fight, second babalu went the distance with fedor in 2003 and look what chuck done to him. jawshattera made some good points, you have to be a little more realistic than to say chuck would get owned or destroyed, come on liddell's world class even if you don't want to admit it. i think if liddell did lose it would be because of the weight difference but chuck dfinately has a chance, people need to get out of fedor's ass he's a great fighter one of the best but some people on here make him sound invincible, everyone can be beat, you'll find the difference in class between these 2 fighters isn't much, higher up the league's top fighters like liddell and fedor are capable of beating each other it's like anderson silva would have a chance against chuck even if there is a weight difference, all top fighters are capable of beating one another.


----------



## bigevil368 (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> first off fedor did not own crocop in the standup if anything crocop got the better of him in the standup look at fedor's face after the fight, second babalu went the distance with fedor in 2003 and look what chuck done to him. jawshattera made some good points, you have to be a little more realistic than to say chuck would get owned or destroyed, come on liddell's world class even if you don't want to admit it. i think if liddell did lose it would be because of the weight difference but chuck dfinately has a chance, people need to get out of fedor's ass he's a great fighter one of the best but some people on here make him sound invincible, everyone can be beat, you'll find the difference in class between these 2 fighters isn't much, higher up the league's top fighters like liddell and fedor are capable of beating each other it's like anderson silva would have a chance against chuck even if there is a weight difference, all top fighters are capable of beating one another.


no, not "all top level fighters are capable of beating each other". first off, Fedor and Liddell are not in the same weight class. i know lots of fighters don't abide by weight classes and move around to fight naturally smaller guys or whatever (why i don't respect Rashad... he won TUF on HW just to win, and never even fought in the UFC as a HW) but you're implying that Gomi could take Fedor... or Hughes could take Nog!!!

Liddell couldn't take Fedor because, simply, Fedor is on another level than Chuck. Chuck relys on "techniques" to win, and Fedor is purely a reactive fighter. He happens to be the best reactive fighter there ever was. He goes into each fight and does the job. Not every one of his fights looks exactley the same--like Chuck's. 

Also, Fedor had trouble with CC and Hunt, two of the best fighters in PRIDE, and MMA. Both are better than Chuck. When chuck beats Rampage, then you can speculate on his dethroning of Fedor... though it would still be worthless!


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

if i had to bet my money its fedor by submissiion in round 1


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

Chuck would knock him out  

Fedor is not invinsible. Not sure why so many folks feel that he is. He would need to fight Chuck, Vera, Arlovski, Silva and Cro Cop again (and win) to prove that he is the best today.


----------



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

leew11k said:


> this would be bad a matchup for chuck well anybody really but if they fought it would end by the first round,win for fedor


Totally agree...I really don't think anyone can beat Fedor right now. Who know's he might retire as champion.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

shaana72 said:


> Chuck would knock him out
> 
> Fedor is not invinsible. Not sure why so many folks feel that he is. He would need to fight Chuck, Vera, Arlovski, Silva and Cro Cop again (and win) to prove that he is the best today.


No, actually Fedor doesnt need to fight ppl YOU want him to fight to prove he is the best. You cant beat every fighter in the world, there is simply not enough time in a fighter's career to fight 700 guys. i know the guys you listed are supposed to have some sort of 'credentials' but an argument can be made otherwise, or in favor of any other fighter. That being said, yes Fedor is the best out there.


----------



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

shaana72 said:


> Chuck would knock him out
> 
> Fedor is not invinsible. Not sure why so many folks feel that he is. He would need to fight Chuck, Vera, Arlovski, Silva and Cro Cop again (and win) to prove that he is the best today.


You've got to be joking right??? you made me laugh...you should be a comedian.


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

herton17 said:


> No, actually Fedor doesnt need to fight ppl YOU want him to fight to prove he is the best. You cant beat every fighter in the world, there is simply not enough time in a fighter's career to fight 700 guys. i know the guys you listed are supposed to have some sort of 'credentials' but an argument can be made otherwise, or in favor of any other fighter. That being said, yes Fedor is the best out there.



Actually he does need to fight the best to prove he is the best. I could argue that Silva is the best in the world based on your comments. I wouldn't argue this but I could if I used your theory. There are not 700 MMA champs for him to fight. There are 2 or 3 so he does have the time.

cheers,


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

shaana72 said:


> Actually he does need to fight the best to prove he is the best. I could argue that Silva is the best in the world based on your comments. I wouldn't argue this but I could if I used your theory. There are not 700 MMA champs for him to fight. There are 2 or 3 so he does have the time.
> 
> cheers,


What theory ?

Dont be backing out on your own theory then...

First of you list: Vera (not a champ), Arlovski (not a champ), Crocop (not a champ), Chuck (different division), and then you say he needs to fight 2-3 champs. Make up your mind before you post..I was making an argument based on YOUR idea of whom he should fight. In the same regard, I can name 700 other guys he should fight, but he cant fight all of them. Dont judge my theories if you re gonna change yours from post to post, it makes you seem ignorant.


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would say that Fedor would need to challenge the top 3 guys in the UFC to prove his future legacy. 

My other comments about Chuck and Vera were in good fun. It's not even a fair fight. I said Vera because I would like to see vera get Knocked out  He is a little too cocky and needs to be put in place


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

shaana72 said:


> I would say that Fedor would need to challenge the top 3 guys in the UFC to prove his future legacy.
> 
> My other comments about Chuck and Vera were in good fun. It's not even a fair fight. I said Vera because I would like to see vera get Knocked out  He is a little too cocky and needs to be put in place


I dont get it..? You said Vera in good fun, and he is probably the second best HW in UFC (he still has a fight left on his contract). Forget it....


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

Crocop Team said:


> You've got to be joking right??? you made me laugh...you should be a comedian.



I just feel that Fedor needs to fight the top 3 guys in the UFC to prove he is the best.


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like Vera, don't get me wrong. Watching his fights are very entertaining. My point is that I am just having fun with the posts - No need to get all serious - We are only talking about possibilities. I just don't think one fighter can be labelled as the best until he proves himself. And in my opinion there are 3 people he would need to fight. It would be an incredible boost to MMA if they could one day arrange this


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

shaana72 said:


> I like Vera, don't get me wrong. Watching his fights are very entertaining. My point is that I am just having fun with the posts - No need to get all serious - We are only talking about possibilities. I just don't think one fighter can be labelled as the best until he proves himself. And in my opinion there are 3 people he would need to fight. It would be an incredible boost to MMA if they could one day arrange this


And in my opinion there is 700 ppl he needs to fight


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

herton17 said:


> And in my opinion there is 700 ppl he needs to fight


Lets up it to 750 

Cheers,


----------

